# Donde puedo encontrar un tutorial para montar un display LED



## Daimiros (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola:

Estoy buscando un tutorial donde me diga como hacer desde el principio un display led de los que se utilizan hoy en dia, con leds de 5mm si puede ser. Tambien que me explique como programar los pics si lleva o sus controladores. Que sea editable, y ademas alguno que sea fijo el texto.

Seria de gran ayuda, soy distribuidor de leds luxeon y necesito hacer un prototipo de esta pantalla con matriz de leds luxeon o superflux.

un saludo


----------



## CoolDann (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola Daimiros, estas tratando de hacer un prototipo para mostrar tus LED usando un PIC para poder hacer que se enciendan en diferente manera?
Me gustaria uqe fueras un poco mas preciso:  Ya tienes definido que PIC vas a usar?, vas a usar una matriz de LEDs de 7x7, o quieres hacer una display para mostrar un texto en una matriz tipo banner con una monton de LEDs? A lo mejor te podria ayudar si me explicas un poco mas tu projecto


----------



## Aristides (Nov 26, 2006)

De este libro podés sacar alguna idea:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/StampworksSpanish.pdf


----------

